# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  بارکد

## کم حوصله

سلام
از دوستان کسی برنامه تولید بارکد را داره محبت کنه
یا حداقل توضیح بده که این بارکد چی هست و آیا روند تولید آن استاندارد خاصی دارد و یک مختصر توضیحی بده 
ممنون و متشکر  :)  :oops:

----------


## S.Azish

برای تولید بارکد نیازی به برنامه خاصی نیست فقط کافیه فونتهای بارکد رو روی دستگاه نصب کنید و اعداد رو با اون فونتهاچاپ کنید که معادل اونها به شکل بارکد چاپ خواهد شد. 

معمولآ بارکدها 12 رقمی هستند که 10 رقم اونها عددی هست که میخواهید و 2 رقم آخر برای چک کردن 10 رقم دیگه استفاده میشه برای اینکه در زمان خواندن بارکد مطمئن بشید که تمام بارکد رو درست خوندید.

معمولا برای تولید 2 رقم آخر از الگوریتمی به نام Modulus 97 استفاده میشه. دستگاههای بارکد خوان هم رقم خوانده شده را به میتونن به ورودی صفجه کلید بفرستن مثل اینکه کسی اونو تایپ کرده باشه.

----------


## کم حوصله

سلام
آقای آذیش این فونت ها را از کجا میشه گیر آورد؟
ضمنا من اصلا هیچ گونه اطلاعی از این دستگاه بارکد ریدر ندارم
حقیقتش اینه که من باید روی فیش هایی که توسط برنامه ام چاپ می شه بارکد هم چاپ کنم
این عدد مورد نظر من 17 رقمی است 
چگونه آن را تبدیل کنم؟؟؟؟به 10 رقمی؟؟؟
ضمنا چگونه اطلاعات را از بارکد ریدر بخونم
آیا نمونه برنامه ای دارد که این کار را کرده باشد؟؟؟ (البته شرمنده سورس باشه نه exe :oops: )

----------


## ساران سافت

با سلام :
فونتها رو با سرچ کردن توی یاهو و گوگل می توانی پیدا کنی! :wink: 
دستگاه بارکد ریدر یک چیزی است که نور لیزری قرمز رنگی از آن خارج شده و روی بارکد کالا تابیده می شود خودش بازتابش آن را خوانده و آن را تبدیل به یک سری کد می کند. دستگاه بارکد ریدر با یک فیش سه راهی که همراه خودش است همراه با فیش کیبورد به پشت سوکت کیبورد وصل می شود.
حالا زمان خواندن بارکد مثلا کافی است که فوکوس روی یک تکست باکس باشد وقتی که بارکد خوانده شد خود دستگاه بارکد خوان کد معادل را تولید کرده و به کامپیوتر می فرستد چون از پورت کیبورد وارد می شود آن کد در تکست باکس مورد نظر وارد می شود انگار که کاربر کد کالا را با دست وارد کرده باشد. :wink:  :shock:  :|  :mrgreen: 
از اینجا به بعد دیگر با برنامه است که کالا را از روی کد آن شناسایی کرده و هر بلای که می خواهد سرش بیاورد! :lol: 
من فکر نمی کنم اگر تعداد ارقام کمتر یا بیشتر باشد مشکلی پیش بیاید. :roll:

----------


## hmm

سلام دوستان
من تقریبا با بارکد زیاد کار میکنم
اولا تا قبل از مشاهده این تاپیک ندیده و نشنیده بودم که فونتی باشه که بارکد چاپ کنه
دوما خواندن بارکد از طریق بارکد خوان دو راه داره (تا اونجایی که من میدونم)
یک راه مربوط به اسکنرهای (منظور از اسکنر همون بارکد خوان است) مارک datalogic هست که مستقیما به 
صفحه کلید وصل میشن راه دوم مربوز به اسکنرهای مارک metrologic هستند که به پورت com وصل میشن و با
استفاده از یک activex تشخیص میدهند که آیا بارکدی خوانده شده یا خیر و بقیه قضایا
نکته :در روش اول خود اسکنر ها هم قابلیتی دارند که به آخر بارکد که رسیدند(اعداد که تایپ شد) کد enter هم بفرستند
که دیگه مشکلی نداشته باشی.
نکته بعد اینکه :طول بارکد میتواند از 10 کاراکتر هم بیشتر باشد مثلا من از بارکد هایی با طول 20 کاراکتر هم استفاده میکنم
نکته بعد تر:تولید بارکد باید بر اساس استاندارد خاصی میباشد که معروفترین آنها 128a,128b,128c میباشند
برای تولید و حتی چاپ بارکد با استانداردهای متفاوت یک ocx توپ دارم اگه خواستی بگو برات بفرستم
و برای اسکنر های نوع دوم هم یه ocx دیگه دارم که اگه خواستی بگو
نکته جالب که در بعضی استاندارها شما میتوانید حروف هم داشته باشید که در این مورد من زیاد کار نکردم
سوال دیگه ای باشه در خدمتم

----------


## S.Azish

همونطوری که دوستان دیگر گفتن پیدا کردن فونتها یا تعداد ارقام مشکلی نیست. تمام اینها بستگی به نیازهای پروژه شما داره. فقط چیزی رو که فراموش نکنید استفاده از اون 2 رقم برای چک کردن بارکد هست که در این مثال بارکد شما 19 رقمی خواهد شد که بعد از خوندن 2 رقم آخر رو بردارید و به صورت زیر چک کنید


The check sum will be calculated using the standard MOD 97 weighted calculation&#58;
Each digit in the number is multiplied by a specified weight &#40;a series of prime numbers&#41;, e.g. for an 8 digit number 64103521
6	x	5	=	30
4	x	7	=	28
1	x	11	=	11
0	x	17	=	0
3	x	29	=	87
5	x	37	=	185
2	x	47	=	94
1	x	89	=	89
NOTE&#58; for numbers of greater than 8 digits the cycle of prime numbers is repeated.
These numbers are added together&#58;
30 + 28 + 11 + 0 + 87 + 185 + 94 + 89 = 524
This number is divided by 97 and the remainder is subtracted from 97&#58;
524 / 97 = 5 remainder 39
97 – 39 = 58
The checksum must be used as a part of the validation process.


همونطور که میبینید در Mod 97 شما باید این پروسه برای ارقام بیش از 8 رقم دوباره استفاده کنید ولی میتونید یک تابع بنویسید که همیشه این محاسبه رو براتون انجام بده. همون 2 رقم دوباره باید بعد از خوندن بارکد با دو رقم آخر یکی باشه. توجه کنید که این دو رقم فقط برای یک چک ساده هست که مطمئن بشید که بارکد به صورت صحیح خونده شده.

----------


## روح اله معینی زاده

با سلام خدمت دوست گرامی hmm

روش هایی که شما فرمودید صحیح است. من روش دوم رو ترجیح می دم که هم بارکدخوان داشته باشم و هم صفحه کلید وصل باشه. بدین منظور اگه لطف کنید و OCX لازمه رو اینجا بذارید خیلی ممنون می شم.

در خصوص استانداردهایی که فرمودید نیز بگویم که من ترجیح می دهم از استاندارد Code 39 استفاده کنم چون خیلی راحت جواب می ده و اگه روی کارت چاپ کنی و بعد بخوای اون کارت رو توی دستگاه بارکد خوان بکشی به راحتی جواب می ده و به لرزش دست حساس نیست، مشکلی که در Code 128a با اون مواجه بودیم. البته بگویم که در این استاندارد شروع و پایان کار با علامت ستاره می باشد و طول این بارکد 8 رقمی است. البته برای بیشتر از اون آزمایش نکرده ام.

از نوشته های مدیر بخش هم چیز زیادی دستگیرم نشد. البته بنده تو این موضوع تازه کارم و اشکال از اینجانب است.

با احترام- خدانگهدار

----------


## کم حوصله

> برای تولید و حتی چاپ بارکد با استانداردهای متفاوت یک ocx توپ دارم اگه خواستی بگو برات بفرستم 
> و برای اسکنر های نوع دوم هم یه ocx دیگه دارم که اگه خواستی بگو


hmm جون ممنون میشم اگر لطف کنی و بگذاری
مخصوصا اگر بتونی اون داخل یک برنامه کوچولو بگذاری و با اون مثالی ایجاد کنی که من بهتر بگیرم این چه کار می کنه
آقای آذیش از شما هم ممنون
این استاندادهایی که می گید را از کجا میشه گرفت

ضمنا برنامه من تولید فیش عوارض نوسازی شهرداری ها را انجام میده
می خواهم که روی فیش ها بارکد بخوره که بعد از پرداخت فیش ها و برگشت ته فیش به شهرداری نیاز نباشه اونا را تک تک وارد کنند
بااستفاده از بارکد ریدر این اعمال انجام شود و فیش ها ثبت گردد :wink:  :mrgreen: 
بازم از همه دوستان که به نوعی منو راهنمایی کردن ممنونم
و منتظر نظرات و پیشنهادات ارزنده و مفید شما هستم :oops:

----------


## hmm

با سلام ocx را میتوانید از اینجا دانلود کنید
درون خودش sample هایی دارد که میتوانید استفاده کنید
اگه مشکلی بود به من pm بزنید چون من معمولا به این تاپیک سر نمیزنم
امیدوارم کارت راه بیفته
در عوض عوارض خونه من رو نگیر دیگه  :lol: 
با تشکر
لطفا ocx مربوطه را در شاخه system ویندوز کپی کنید و آنرا در پروژه vb اضافه کنید

----------


## hmm

> من روش دوم رو ترجیح می دم که هم بارکدخوان داشته باشم و هم صفحه کلید وصل باشه


روح ا... جان شاید مطلب رو درست نگرفته باشی در روش اول اسکنر به پورت صفحه کلید وصل میشه و صفحه کلید هم
به اسکنر که در این روش شما هم صفحه کلید دارید و هم از اسکنر میتوانید استفاده کنید و ocx ی که گذاشتم مربوط
به روش اول میباشد

----------


## sh

سلام

آقا بابت اکتیواکس ممنون ولی کاش یه کنترل رجیستر شده میگذاشتید

و در برنامه نمونه ای که گذاشته اید فایل فرم ویژوال بیسیک وجود ندارد  Form1.frm

با تشکر

----------


## hmm

> فایل فرم ویژوال بیسیک وجود ندارد Form1.frm


از این بابت شرمنده ام من فایل رو همنطوری که download کردم گذاشتم اشکال از اونطرفه
ولی کار با خود اکتیو ایکس که خیلی راحته یه کم سعی کنی میتونی



> کاش یه کنترل رجیستر شده میگذاشتید


مگه اونجا اشکال میگیره یا پیغام خاصی میده برای من که مثل بنز داره کار میکنه اگه مشکلی بود از سایت خودش دانلود کن

----------


## sh

سلام

چند سئوال دارم


1- آیا خواندن هر بارکدی  برای هر دستگاه متفاوت است ؟

2- منظور از دورقم آخر برای چک کردن هست رو متوجه نشدم بیشتر و با مثال توضیح بدین

3- آیا فونت استانداردی هست که همه بارکد خوانها بتوانند تشخیص دهند . توضیح دهید


با تشکر

----------


## hmm

> آیا خواندن هر بارکدی برای هر دستگاه متفاوت است


اگر منظورت از هر دستگاه کامپیوتر باشد نه ولی اگه منظورت اسکنر باشد باید بگم که اکثر اسکنر ها اکثر استانداردها رو
میخونن ولی ممکنه که یه اسکنر یه استاندارد خاص رو نخونه 




> منظور از دورقم آخر برای چک کردن هست رو متوجه نشدم بیشتر و با مثال توضیح بدین


در اون ocx ی که من گذاشتم اصلا احتیاجی به اون دو رقم آخر نیست




> - آیا فونت استانداردی هست که همه بارکد خوانها بتوانند تشخیص دهند . توضیح دهید


نمیدونم

----------


## sh

سلام

دوستان اگر ممکنه به این سئوالها جواب بدین

1- روش چک کردن دو عدد آخر با کد بارکد همیشه دارای یک استاندارد خاص هست لطفا نحوه چک کردن رو با یه مثال ساده تر نشون بدین

2- فکر کنید من میخوام یه بارکد چاپ کنم از کجا بدونم کدوم استاندارد توی ایران بیشتر هست و بارکدخوانها اونو میتونن بخونن

3- کسی فونتهای بارکد رو که شامل اکثر استانداردها باشه داره ؟

4- یکم راجب استانداردها توضیح بدین و اینکه چه فرقی با هم دارن و کدام معمول ترند

با تشکر

----------


## sh

راستی یادم رفت بگم 

من اون اکتیواکسی که در بالا برای دانلود گذاشته شده رو بصورت رجیستر شده و همراه با سه مثال خوب گرفتم حالا مشکل در خواندن بارکد هست که برای اون توضیح میخوام

----------


## hmm

> روش چک کردن دو عدد آخر با کد بارکد همیشه دارای یک استاندارد خاص هست لطفا نحوه چک کردن رو با یه مثال ساده تر نشون بدین


در از طریق اکتیو ایکس دیگه احتیاجی به چک کردن نیست



> فکر کنید من میخوام یه بارکد چاپ کنم از کجا بدونم کدوم استاندارد توی ایران بیشتر هست و بارکدخوانها اونو میتونن بخونن


فکر کنم استانداردهای 128 معمول تر و رایجترند ولی باز هم تحقیق کنید



> کسی فونتهای بارکد رو که شامل اکثر استانداردها باشه داره


من برای اولین بار بود که این فونتها رو دیدم و فکر کنم هر فونت بیشتر از یک استاندارد رو نمیتونه پشتیبانی کنه
ولی اگه دوستان چیز بیشتری میدونم به من هم بگن

در ضمن چرا در موقع خواندن مشکل داری شاید اسکنرتون از اون استاندارد بارکد پشتیبانی نمیکنه

----------


## hmm

> من اون اکتیواکسی که در بالا برای دانلود گذاشته شده رو بصورت رجیستر شده و همراه با سه مثال خوب گرفتم


اگه از یه سایت معتبر گرفتی اینجا بگذار بقیه هم استفاده کنند



> مشکل در خواندن بارکد هست که برای اون توضیح میخوام


دقیقا بگو مشکلت چیه اسکنرت چیه اکتیو ایکست چیه آیا اسکنر به پورت com وصله یا به صفحه کلید و ...

----------


## sh

سلام
دوست عزیز آقا یا خانم hmm  نوشته ای 



> در از طریق اکتیو ایکس دیگه احتیاجی به چک کردن نیست


من نفهمیدم این اکتیواکس که معرفی کردی و من رجیستر شده اش رو گرفتم چه ربطی به خواندن و چک کردن داره اخه کدام قسمت برای خواندن در نظر گرفته شده که شما استفاده میکنی این کنترل با مثالهائی کاملی که داره فقط حکایت از پرینت بارکد داره حالا شما اگر کدی داری نشون بده ببینم چطوری میخونی  :?: 

اسکنری که قراره براش برنامه بنویسم  به کیبورد وصل میشه و مارکش هم DataLogic مدل  dlc7075 هست و  ظاهره وقتی فوکوس روی تکست باکس باشه خودش کد رو وارد میکنه حالا مشکل من اینه که الگوریتم چک کردن عدد چطوریه و آیا برای هر استاندارد چک کردن اون دو عدد آخر با کد خوانده شده فرق داره یا نه 

اگر میتوانید با مثال توضیح دهید

----------


## hmm

ببین دوست عزیز شاید مطلب رو درست مطرح نکردم
دوباره از اول میگم 
فرض من این است که از همون اکتیو ایکس شما استفاده کنیم و اسکنر هم همون نوعیه که شما فرمودید(کیبوردی)
خب مرحله تولید بارکد روی صفحه
مقدار عددی که میخواهی رو به caption اون ocx  که من اسمش رو M_barcod میزارم قرار میدی همین بارکد تولید شد
مرحله چاپ بارکد 
بسته به نوع ocx مربوطه کمی فرق میکنه مثلا اون ocx که من گذاشتم رو سایت باید یک picture box بگذاری روی فرم
(که میتونه unvisable هم باشه ) بعد hdc مربوط به picture box هم  مساوی hdc  مربوط به M_barcod قرار میدی 
و بعد هم picture box رو چاپ میکنی همین
مرحله خواندن بارکد
خب در این مرحله ما میخواهیم بارکد روی یک کاغذ رو بخونیم
یک textbox روی فرم میزاریم که فوکس روی اونه بعد اسکنر رو به بارکد نزدیک میکنیم 
نتیجه یک عدد رو تو textbox میبینیم خب اون عدد همون عددیه که ما در مرحله اول تولید کردیم
خیلی راحت دوست من   :قهقهه:

----------


## sh

سلام 
دوست عزیز باز هم متوجه نشدی من برای پرینت بارکد هیچ مشکلی ندارم برای خواندن هم همینطور چون عدد رو توی تکست باکس نشون میده

*من فقط نحوه کنترل و الگوریتم چک کردن رو میخوام بدونم و اینکه چند نوع الگوریتم وجود داره و اینکه چه موقع باید از چه الگوریتمی استفاده کنیم*

نمیخوام بدونم که این کنترل خودش چک میکنه یا نه من استاندارد و انواع الگوریتمهای چک کردن رو میخوام بدونم

با تشکر

----------


## hmm

:?:

----------


## my_vb

استاندارد های بارکد:
UPC: در آمریکا و کانادا استفاده میشود
EAN و JAN در اروپا و ژاپن 
ISBN و ISSN برای کتب مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد
در استاندارد های فوق فقط از اعداد استفاده می شود طول ثابتی دارند. یک رقم کنترلی و یا بیشتر  دارند.

Code39 : یک کد عمومی میباشد که طول متغیر داشته واز اعدادوحروف تشکیل می شود. در جاهایی که یک بارکد ساده نیاز باشد استفاده می شود.گاهی یک رقم کنترلی اختیاری نیز دارد.

Code128: در مقایسه با code39  فشرده تر میباشد زمانی مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد که فضا  یک محدودیت باشد.طول متغیر با یک رقم کنترلی اجباری

PostNet : در اداره پست آمریکا مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد

InterLeaved 2of5 : فقط عددی می باشد که بسیار فشرده بوده (در فضا و در نوارها هردو) در جعبه های چین خورده استفاده می شود بطور کلی در صنایع ترابری و در آزمایشگاه ها.

2of5 : یک بارکد قدیمی که امروزه استفاده زیادی ندارد

Codabar : فقط عددی در کتابخانه و بانک خون استفاده می شود

MSIplessry : در کتابخانه مورد استفاده دارد

code93 : فشرده بوده و در قطعات الکترونیکی استفاده می شود

OCR-A و OCR-B  : برای تشخیص صفات نوری استفاده می شود

PDF417
2dbarcode : بارکد دو بعدی با فشرده سازی بسیار زیاد شبیه جدول کلمات متقاطع یا خانه زنبوری 

استاندارد های دیگری هم وجود دارد

در مورد فونتها:

در مورد بار کد مساله اصلی چاپ بار کد می باشد چون کار خواندن بارکد را دستگاه بار کد خوان بدون نیاز به چیز دیگری براحتی در هر برنامه ای انجام می دهد.

اما چاپ بارکد : برای استفاده هایی با تعداد کم می توان با امکانات جانبی نرم افزار ؛کرل دراو؛ اکثر استاندارد های معمول
بار کد را چاپ کرد که البته بارکد تولید شده بصورت تصویری می باشد.

برای چاپ بارکد با تعداد بالا و بدون نیاز تایپ تمام بارکدها ( کدها در بانک اطلاعات ذخیره شده باشند) می توان مثلا از کریستال ریپورت  یا اکسل استفاده کرد که در این موارد باید فونت مورد نظر بارکد را داشته باشید همچنین کد تبدیل 

هر کدام از استاندارد های بار کد فونت خاص خود را دارند مثلا شما در برنامه word فونت بارکد مورد نظر خود را انتخاب می کنید سپس کد خود را(که میتواند شامل اعداد و حروف باشد) تایپ می کنید و بعد هم چاپ...

مجموعه کامل فونتهای بار کد حدود 200 دلار قیمت دارد (البته در خارج از ایران) . تنها فونتی که من توانستم بصورت رایگان از اینترنت پیدا کنم code39 بود که بدون مشکل جواب داد من این فونت را به همراه کد تبدیل ان در کریستال ریپورت استفاده کردم و کار من را راه انداخت.
البته فونتهای دیگری نیز دانلود کردم که اکثرا نمونه بودند و کامل نبودند و یا بعد از چاپ دستگاه انها را نمی خواند.

سری پرینترهای EPSON-EPL 5900 (و چند تا مدل دیگر) اکثر فونتهای بارکد را در CD درایورشان دارند و بدون مشکل هم در همه برنامه جواب می دهند . البته فقط با خود این پرینتر ها باید چاپ شوند  تا شکل بارکد شوند!!

----------


## نعیم رضاییان

اقا تمام مثالها پاک شده میشه لینک بدید یا فایل برای دانلود بزارید مرسی

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

> اقا تمام مثالها پاک شده میشه لینک بدید یا فایل برای دانلود بزارید مرسی


منم همینطور

----------


## meh_secure

سلام
کسی در مورد این دستگاههایی که برگه های کنکور رو تصحیح می کنن اطلاعاتی نداره(OMR). راجع به ارتباط با برنامه نویسی نرم افزارشون و الگوریتم

----------


## iran_ahvaz_sm

> hmm جون ممنون میشم اگر لطف کنی و بگذاری
> مخصوصا اگر بتونی اون داخل یک برنامه کوچولو بگذاری و با اون مثالی ایجاد کنی که من بهتر بگیرم این چه کار می کنه
> آقای آذیش از شما هم ممنون
> این استاندادهایی که می گید را از کجا میشه گرفت
> 
> ضمنا برنامه من تولید فیش عوارض نوسازی شهرداری ها را انجام میده
> می خواهم که روی فیش ها بارکد بخوره که بعد از پرداخت فیش ها و برگشت ته فیش به شهرداری نیاز نباشه اونا را تک تک وارد کنند
> بااستفاده از بارکد ریدر این اعمال انجام شود و فیش ها ثبت گردد :wink:  :mrgreen: 
> بازم از همه دوستان که به نوعی منو راهنمایی کردن ممنونم
> و منتظر نظرات و پیشنهادات ارزنده و مفید شما هستم :oops:


با سلام 

دوست عزیز من هم  برنامه کسب و پیشه شهرداری اهواز دستم و قصددارم چاپ بار کد به فیشها اضافه کنم ولی اطلاعات کافی ندارم لطف کن اگر اطلاعاتی با برنامه ای یا فونتی پیدا کردی مرا  هم بی نصیب نزار ضمنا دوست دارم با شما بیشتر آشنا بشم (راستی با چه زبانی کارمیکنی ؟) من با فاکس تحت داس کار میکن

----------


## meh_secure

چند تا component تو سایت دیده بودم که مخصوص کار با بارکد بود.
جستجو کنید.

----------


## Armin62

اینم فونت برای بارکد

آرمین

----------


## شاپرک

http://www.mabry.com

----------


## iran_ahvaz_sm

> اینم فونت برای بارکد
> 
> آرمین


سلام 
دوست عزیز فونت شما تحت ویندوز است 
 اگه تحت داس فونتی داری  ممنون میشم

----------


## oracle_2007

آقای hmm خواهشا اون فایلها رو دوباره بذارین  چون لینک اونها از بین رفته و شدیدا مورد نیاز هست

----------


## yavari

با سلام
آقای hmm خواهشا اون فایلها رو دوباره بذارین

----------


## jalilshobar

لطفا اگر یک ocxجهت چاپ بارکد دارید برایم بفرستید 
ضمنا من barcodx.ocx دارم که متاسفانه نتوانستم ازان استفاده بکنم

----------


## Asad.Safari

کسی از دوستان با این برنامه کار کرده ؟؟

http://www.takgam.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=76&PN=1


موفق باشید

----------


## mortez maya

برنامه خیلی جالبیه اگر از دوستان بلدن راهنمایی کنن./

----------


## Neeloofar

> برنامه خیلی جالبیه اگر از دوستان بلدن راهنمایی کنن./


 یکی به ما بگه فایل dmg با چی باز میشه؟
توش دوتا فایل داره با پسوند dmg که نتونستم باز کنم.

----------


## mortez maya

شما کدوم برنامه رو دانلود کردین؟

----------


## Neeloofar

> شما کدوم برنامه رو دانلود کردین؟


من رفتم لینک بالایی که یک فریوم دیگه بود به زبان انگلیسی و این آدرس رو داده بود

*http://www.ftp2share.com/file/22906/...X_pc1.rar.html*

ولی در سایت ftp2share نوشت که این فایل در سرور موجود نیست و آدرس اینو داد

http://rapidshare.com/files/12799875...X_pc1.rar.html

از آدرس بالایی دانلود کردم یک فایل RAR حاوی این این فایلها:
meta.part1.rar الی پارت 3

باز اینا رو باز کردم فایلهای:

Mac Barcode Label v2.3.1.dmg
Keygen.dmg
serial.txt

فایل dmg رو تا حالا ندیده بودم!!! گفتم شاید برای عدم شناسایی فقط پسوندشون عوض شده وبه exe و msi تبدیل کردم ولی نشد!!!
یک دور، دور دنیا زدیم تا به یک عنصر ناشناخته رسیدیم! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## m_zi

با سلام
مسير دانلود ocx را برداشتيد هر كسي داره ميشه دوباره بذاره 

ممنون

----------


## afsharan

> سلام دوستان
> من تقریبا با بارکد زیاد کار میکنم
> اولا تا قبل از مشاهده این تاپیک ندیده و نشنیده بودم که فونتی باشه که بارکد چاپ کنه
> دوما خواندن بارکد از طریق بارکد خوان دو راه داره (تا اونجایی که من میدونم)
> یک راه مربوط به اسکنرهای (منظور از اسکنر همون بارکد خوان است) مارک datalogic هست که مستقیما به 
> صفحه کلید وصل میشن راه دوم مربوز به اسکنرهای مارک metrologic هستند که به پورت com وصل میشن و با
> استفاده از یک activex تشخیص میدهند که آیا بارکدی خوانده شده یا خیر و بقیه قضایا
> نکته :در روش اول خود اسکنر ها هم قابلیتی دارند که به آخر بارکد که رسیدند(اعداد که تایپ شد) کد enter هم بفرستند
> که دیگه مشکلی نداشته باشی.
> ...


سلام
اگه ميشه ocx باركد رو براي من ايميل كنيد خيلي بهش احتياج دارم M.AFSHARAN@YAHOO.COM
با تشكر

----------


## afsharan

> راستی یادم رفت بگم 
> 
> من اون اکتیواکسی که در بالا برای دانلود گذاشته شده رو بصورت رجیستر شده و همراه با سه مثال خوب گرفتم حالا مشکل در خواندن بارکد هست که برای اون توضیح میخوام


سلام
اگه ميشه اکتیواکسی براي من ايميل كنيد M.AFSHARAN@YAHOO.COM
با تشكر

----------


## polisoftco

با سلام و تبریک سال نو
دوستان اینم یک برنامه کوچیک برای تولید بارکد و چاپ اون میباشد، با یک قابلیت کوچیک (ابتدایی) دیگه که تعداد بارکد برای چاپ رو میتونین مشخص کنین.
اینم عکسش :

----------

